# Remove Tail Light Assembly Golf/GTI MkIV



## Rangers51 (Apr 11, 2006)

My wife drives a '99 GTI that I picked out for her a couple years back. It got a broken tail light lens somehow today (I won't say how to protect her pride







). 
I went to look at it, hoping I could fix it myself with a new cover. It looks to me like the assembly needs to come out to have a new lens fitted over it, and then the whole thing put back in. 
I disconnected the wiring to the lights, and then unscrewed the three nuts. When I went to pull it out, I found that it was still being held in place by the corner nearest the rear tire. I looked further into the wheel well and saw a black rubber plug, four sided and ending in a point, that seems to be at the place where the assembly is still anchored in.
I have two questions:
1) Do I need to remove this plug to get the assembly out?
2) Do I need to remove the assembly entirely to replace the cover?
I can take photos tomorrow if needed to illustrate. Please help!


----------



## nrok113 (Sep 3, 2005)

The beginning of this tells you how to pull off the taillights.
"The driver's side should come out after you remove the bolts, but the passenger side assembly on Golfs/GTIs has a metal pin that wedges into a rubber grommet right at the bottom corner of the assembly. Slowly work the pin out by twisting and pulling gently towards the side of the car."
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1939276
From the sound of it, you'll probably end up replacing the whole taillight. I'd check the MK4 Parts classifieds ~$30


----------

